#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  FallOut 4

## Assassin

Bethesda Game Studios, the award-winning creators of Fallout 3 and The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, welcome you to the world of Fallout 4, its most ambitious game and the next generation of open-world games. As the only survivor of Shelter 111, you enter a world destroyed by a nuclear war. Every second is a struggle for survival and every choice is yours. Only you can rebuild and determine the fate of Wasteland. 

*Fallout 4: Trailer*

----------

